# Uber App Won't Go Offline



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

More often than not when I tap the "Offline" button nothing happens other than it makes a noise, but I'm still online. Even if I shut the app down when I reopen it I'm still online. Anybody know a trick?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If you’re on Android you can force close the app. That should take care of it. 

Could be wrong, if I am I’m sure someone will come along and correct me. :ninja:


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

MHR said:


> If you're on Android you can force close the app. That should take care of it.
> 
> Could be wrong, if I am I'm sure someone will come along and correct me. :ninja:


Thanks. I'm on IOS.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Sometimes Uber won't let you log off. It happens when not enough drivers are available.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This happens in a coverage dead zone. You have to watch out as it can still ping you until you get a good connection back. So yes, being “offline” can prevent the Uber app from going offline.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When this happens to me I turn on airplane mode, wait a couple seconds and then turn off airplane mode. I can immediately go offline after that.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> More often than not when I tap the "Offline" button nothing happens other than it makes a noise, but I'm still online. Even if I shut the app down when I reopen it I'm still online. Anybody know a trick?


I restart my phone, always fixes the problem!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't worry, if you drive around in circles it will go offline after 12 hours.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

MHR said:


> If you're on Android you can force close the app. That should take care of it.
> 
> Could be wrong, if I am I'm sure someone will come along and correct me. :ninja:


You shouldn't be wrong but unfortunately that assertion is incorrect. ;>

------------
Another trick is that if @FLKeys trick does not work you can stay in airplane mode (or phone off) Uber will finally take you offline when it cannot ping you for some time.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

I have that issue sometimes when I just dropped pax off at airport. Just started happening about a month ago. I keep trying to go offline and it takes me 10 tries and might have something to do with distance from said airport.


----------

